

Jacob Goldman, Xerox Lab Founder, Dies - iamandrus
http://mashable.com/2011/12/23/jacob-goldman-xerox-parc-founder-dies/

======
brianstorms
I interviewed him in 2003. He was a real Macintosh fan.

[http://brianstorms.com/2011/12/xeroxs-jack-goldman-mac-
fanat...](http://brianstorms.com/2011/12/xeroxs-jack-goldman-mac-fanatic.html)

The formative history of PARC is not all as it seems. I spoke with Jack
Goldman and George Pake, both before they died, and verified some interesting
things about how PARC came about that are not in any of the Xerox PARC history
books (Goldman intended to keep it a secret and then I came along and figured
it out).

~~~
pasbesoin
Your book-in-progress looks interesting. Hoping you hit the 2012 publication
target.

------
angli
Worthy of a black bar, pg?

~~~
amerine
The amount of tech Xerox PARC gave to the world is astounding, celebrating the
man that founded it seems like something HN should be proud to do.

